# Latest Addition



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This is a Railroad Approved 16 size Model 1908 lever set Waltham Vanguard with Winding Indicator dating to 1935.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The movement.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ha ha. Looks just like the one I was chasing on Sunday and a lot cleaner than the one I have currently. Good catch Shiner.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well done Shiner. Show that on the NAWCC board and they'll be green with envy. Absolutely beautiful watch.

Regards

David


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That is a beauty. :thumbup:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've seen two of these on the Bay recently - thought of bidding and had enough to go for one of them - but really needed the cash for other things. Both went for about Â£450. I'm biding my time - will get one yet!

This is the one model I've coveted for a long, long time. I have a very nice Vanguard dating from 1902, but the wind indicator is something special. Well done, sir!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Well done Shiner, looks almost new.

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice...as ever, Shiner


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

very nice indeed


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Very very nice


----------

